# HID's For a Grizz 660



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

My buddy's b-day is coming up and his wife wants to get him HID's. Is there a plug and play set up for them? Direct replacement or do you have to modify the bulbs? What Bulb # does it take? 

Sorry for all the questions but I don't own one as you can tell by my sig.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

No plug and play. Do a search on here. There are several threads about it. Not sure on the Grizz but I know the Brute is pretty strait forward just takes some time.


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

The HID conversion seemed difficult to me when I was reading how to do it. When I actually started doing it, it wasnt hard at all. Just plan on taking your time and I did the bulbs one day and the rest another so the epoxy could dry well. Most plug and play units are very expensive and I did my whole job, light kit, connectors, epoxy, and even my park lights for about 65 bucks. I had a few things laying around, tape solder and what not but its very inexpensive and man are the nice!


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is the link for the lights I bought on ebay. http://stores.ebay.com/HID-Direct?_rdc=1. Take some time and look around cause I found a set you make a best offer on and got them alot cheaper, 40 bucks I think. And the slim ballasts are the way to go.


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

The plug and play 6K with slim ballasts was only $50 shipped.


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

you got a plug and play for 50! Thats awesome!


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

The cat's take an 880 series bulb so there is no modification needed.


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

I wish my Brute was like that, but the mod wasnt that bad. I love the lights though. Never woulda thought of putting HID's in a quad before I saw it done here!


----------

